

Why Google Will Abandon Android - daegloe
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-will-abandon-android-2012-4

======
mattgoffrey
This article goes out of its way to use semantics to say some things that are
kind of stupid. Google isn't going to "abandon android". AT MOST they'll start
wrapping android into a brand called "play". And honest, I'll be surprised if
they even do that.

